# brisket



## chris1237 (Jul 17, 2006)

Brisket looks good brian =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks good Brian!  Did you sauce the point??


----------



## wittdog (Jul 17, 2006)

=P~ Oh yeah looks great...


----------



## Finney (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great Brian.  I guess somebody in VA can cook. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looks great Brian.  I guess somebody in VA can cook. :!:



Yeah no kidding!   #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":wpvs0n53]Looks good Brian!  Did you sauce the point??


nope, no sauce on the point.  wasn't needed.  i cooked the point and flat together and then separated them with the flat was done.  then i put the point back on for another few hours so that all the fat rendered out.  it was juicy!

the flat was ok.  *good flavor but it wasn't as tender as i like*.[/quote:wpvs0n53]

I'm not trying to start a debate and I know briskets can be juicy and tender without foiling.  But just try foiling the flat one time and see if you like it better.  I've tried both ways and have had good results both ways.  But I just like the consistent taste/moisture/tenderness that I can count on by using foil.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> maybe i'll cook one that way at gary's this weekend.  there are so many variables that go into a great brisket.
> 
> this was a wally world brisket.  i'm supposed to get a a couple of cab briskets from a small farm in wv that i'm going to use when i compete at the end of the month.  they should be be better marbled that this one was.



The Wally in Culpepper only sells Select, which I've used before with no problem.  But that could've been your problem.  Now they sell flats that are enhanced!     Why, I don't know but I can't believe it!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 17, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1i7jwjft]Now they sell flats that are enhanced!     Why, I don't know but I can't believe it!


f%#k that.  i don't know why they do that either.  my local grocery store sells lots of prepared meats.  they're stuffed, rolled, or what ever.  all you do is cook it.  i see people in line with that in their cart and i just shake my head.   [-X[/quote:1i7jwjft]
Pretty soon you won't even be able to by raw meat......Everthing will be cooked for you #-o


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 17, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i cooked a brisket yesterday.  i put the 10 lb packer on at midnight and it cooked until 1:30.  fortunately it was hot enought yesterday that it stayed warm in the cooler until 7:30 when we finially had time to eat.
> 
> Brian nice looking brisket !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":t1e0ipz9]Now they sell flats that are enhanced!     Why, I don't know but I can't believe it!


f%#k that.  i don't know why they do that either.  my local grocery store sells lots of prepared meats.  they're stuffed, rolled, or what ever.  all you do is cook it.  i see people in line with that in their cart and i just shake my head.   [-X[/quote:t1e0ipz9]

Brian people just don't know any better.  That's why BBQ joint's like Red Hot and Blue and Famous Daves do such a great business.  The General Public just doesn't know or care what they're eating.  All they're actually eating is over sauced bland meat. The sweet sauce is what's appealing to them.  Or the ribs that fall off the bone, (I hate it when I hear people say that).  So they go home and cook the enhanced meat until it's got an internal temperature of 250*.  They pour a bottle of sauce on it and it's good "to them".


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 17, 2006)

Looked real tasty Bri =P~


----------



## cflatt (Jul 17, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3fvbtgsq]Brian people just don't know any better.  That's why BBQ joint's like Red Hot and Blue and Famous Daves do such a great business.  The General Public just doesn't know or care what they're eating.  All they're actually eating is over sauced bland meat. The sweet sauce is what's appealing to them.  Or the ribs that fall off the bone, (I hate it when I hear people say that).  So they go home and cook the enhanced meat until it's got an internal temperature of 250*.  They pour a bottle of sauce on it and it's good "to them".


what is the world coming too???   :tant:[/quote:3fvbtgsq]

people being too busy to know whats really good. I know when I travel my kids call the reactor the "mommy oven" and my brother calls her cell phone the  "mommy stove" . that being said she works her butt off all day and the sooner there is food on the plates , the sooner she can have more quality time with the kids. good thing we have the foodsaver, cause I head to Australia for 2 weeks on Wed. I forsee lotsa reheated Q in there future.  :grin:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice looking brisket there Brian. =P~


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 17, 2006)

Good looking brisket man.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 18, 2006)

Mmmm Good looking stuff! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------

